# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling over Slate

## nicoled1

Hi all I have approx 90sq m of slate and was going to lift the slate and have ceramic tiles laid by a tiler. However was wondering if you could lay tiles over slate?
Any advice is appreciated :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Brettus

Hi there, I would strongly suggest against tiling over slate as it deteriorates and it will leave a weak substrate under the tiles which will result in cracking tiles.  Even if you just wanted to get the house ready for a quick sale (ie do a dodgey job) it would be very hard to lay tiles over slate as they are usually really uneven.  
Slate not too hard to jack up anyway - just make sure to cover everything in the house from dust.

----------


## RumpledElf

We did it. Our slate was so concreted in we couldn't get the horrid stuff off the floor. We just gave it a good scrub to get rid of the worst of the flakes and peeling polyurethane, and went over it with about 5x more adhesive than you'd normally need. Had to watch for lumps and bumps on the old slate that needed chiseling off so the tiles would sit flat. 
Result? A bit uneven but a billion times better than the slate. Cheap house with uneven floors throughout so no biggie. That house has slate *everywhere* - soft, raw, uncut, just crazy paved slate straight out of the quarry, held in with mortar/concrete not grout. Horrible.

----------

